# Custom tortoise table



## Maggy (May 7, 2017)

I am from the U.S. and am looking for a good tortoise table. I found a website that makes them but when I went to buy it, turns out they only sell to the UK so I was pretty upset. I was wondering if any of you guys know of a place in the U.S. that makes goof tortoise tables for indoors?


----------



## Taylor T. (May 7, 2017)

I do not know of any places that sell pre-made tortoise tables; however you could build one yourself out of an large bookcase with its shelves knocked out.


----------



## Mike13 (May 7, 2017)

I googled tort tables and found what appeared to be some well constructed functional tables but are costly. I personally looked at multiple images and pulled ideas from each to build one myself. It may end up costing more and my kids might wonder why the table is cooler than their bedrooms but they will change their minds when they see what will be going in it. Lol


----------



## tortdad (May 7, 2017)

I've yet to see one that is pre made that is properly set up for a tortoise. 

That's why we all build our own

Go to the enclosure section and see all the pics. You can spend ours and hours see all we've come up with. Most are made fairly inexpensive with items from around the house.


----------



## Maggy (May 8, 2017)

Do you think it would be safe if I got like a planter box from home depot and used that? I don't have anyway that I can actually build one myself


----------



## tortdad (May 8, 2017)

People repurpose all kinds of stuff to turn them into tort tables. 

Kiddy pools
Plastic storage bins
Book shelves with the shelves out
Bed frames 
Mini green houses

There are endless ideas.....

Let's see is pic of the box you're talking about.


----------



## Maggy (May 8, 2017)

I was thinking either of these! What do you think?


----------



## Mike13 (May 8, 2017)

I am building one similar to the wooden box and I am going to line the bottom and side walls with a rubber shower liner. You can purchase it at almost any home depot, lowes, or plumbing supply store. It is roughly $5 a foot.


----------

